# greatest recordings ever - nominating round 2



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, through a rigorous and thorough process, even perhaps an infallible one, consisting of the first nominating round and the first voting round, we have identified the top three greatest recordings of all time:

*#1. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Hans Hotter, Birgit Nilsson, Kirsten Flagstad, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wolfgang Windgassen; Sir Georg Solti: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna State Opera Chorus (Decca) 1958-1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=4708)

#2. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 - Glenn Gould (Sony) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=445)

#3. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 - Carlos Kleiber: Vienna Philharmonic (DG) 1976 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209)*

So, that's good, very good.

Rules are:

- *Each participant gets to nominate THREE (3) recordings per round*. I'll be around periodically to make a list of the nominations. When a recording has been nominated *twice*, I'll add it to the list for the voting round. *If 8 recordings are nominated twice, then this round will stop automatically because the voting round will be full.* If not, then it'll go until it seems to run out of steam.

- We'll continue alternate between nominating and voting rounds until we can no longer make progress. When a recording achieves its two nominations, it gets two chances in the voting round.

- A "recording" means a recording of a specific work. So something like "Karajan's 1963 recordings of Beethoven's symphonies" doesn't count because that is approximately 9 different works. Something like, "Beethoven's Eroica Symphony, Karajan 1963" counts.

- Recital albums can be nominated if the album consists of numerous smaller pieces rather than major works; and it was originally recorded intended to be a single release: i.e. no "box set" sort of things, or compilations assembled later.

- Of course there'll be more than one recording of a particular work on the list - for example, there will probably be more than one recording of the Eroica symphony. That's fine. This is a list of recordings, not of works.

- I'd appreciate links to amazon.com or arkivmusic.com or something like that of recordings nominated. Later, when I make the list, I'll try to like to arkivmusic.com (because that is my personal favorite place to shop for classical music), but if something isn't available there, I'll link to wherever I can get it.

- I realize that some people are going to be critical of this project. You have the right to express your criticisms. I'm doing this for fun and curiosity, not out of a serious attempt to create the single objective list of greatest recordings ever. If it's fun and interesting for you too, then please participate. If you want to advocate for a particular recording, please do! If you don't enjoy it, or even if this kind of thing violates your personal philosophy about what we're supposed to do with music, well, I _am_ a tiny bit sorry for cluttering up the list of threads you have to see each time you check in, but we'll all be ok in the long run.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The following seven recordings get into the second voting round automatically (they won't get into the third round automatically, their nomination lasts two rounds):

- Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 - Wilhelm Furtwängler: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) Live 1943. (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56672)

- Beethoven: Symphony #9 "Choral" in D minor, op. 125 - José Van Dam, Peter Schreier, Agnes Baltsa, Anna Tomowa-Sintow; Hebert von Karajan: Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1977 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209571 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150231)

- Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 - Jascha Heifetz; Charles Munch: Boston Symphony Orchestra (RCA) 1955 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=90655)

- Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" in C minor - Hilde Rössl-Majdan, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra and Chorus (EMI) 1962
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1201 / http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=936567)

- Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54 - Howard Shelley; David Greed: Opera North Orchestra (Chandos) 2009 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=213070)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

- Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 - Yevgeny Mravinsky: Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1960 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2473)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My three:

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor SO (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609). Admittedly it is difficult to decide between DFD's various recordings of this piece.

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (Philips) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59059)

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - David Zinman, Dawn Upshaw & London Sinfonietta (Nonesuch) 1992 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=230). I would probably say the recording with Kazimierz Kord and the Warsaw Philharmonic is even better, but I'll nominate this one as it is the classic.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

These recordings have been nominated (at least) twice and will be in the next voting round:

*- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609). *

There is room for up to four more. The following recordings have been nominated once:

- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

- Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - Hermann Scherchen, Royal Philharmonic
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/hermann-scherchen-dirige-beethoven-vol-2-mw0001872913/credits)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (Philips) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59059)

- Boito "Mefistofele" Prelude. Toscanini.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=103799

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter; Leinsdorf 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301

- Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 - Edwin Fischer, Wolfgang Schneiderhan and Enrico Mainardi 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61561)

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - David Zinman, Dawn Upshaw & London Sinfonietta (Nonesuch) 1992 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=230).

- Haydn: Symphony No. 44 - Ferenc Fricsay, RIAS Symmphonie-Orchester Berlin
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/haydn...r-sinfonie-sinfonie-nr-95-c-moll-mw0001426410)

- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 - Michelangeli, Gracis 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2936

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor SO (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

Nominators:

- Blancrocher 
- Cheyenne
- moody 
- pjang23
- realdealblues 
- science 
- Winterreisender


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 - Edwin Fischer, Wolfgang Schneiderhan and Enrico Mainardi 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61561)

Haydn: Symphony No. 44 - Ferenc Fricsay, RIAS Symmphonie-Orchester Berlin
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/haydn...r-sinfonie-sinfonie-nr-95-c-moll-mw0001426410)

Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - Hermann Scherchen, Royal Philharmonic
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/hermann-scherchen-dirige-beethoven-vol-2-mw0001872913/credits)

I'll just go for Scherchen again; the Mozart 34 with Szell is never going to get doubled so I'll let that one be.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961
Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Moore (EMI) 1962
Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

How does one do theses links?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll 3rd this one:
- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/...p?album_id=272)

I'll 2nd this one:
- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3553)

And, I'll 1st one I picked from my last round:
- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

moody said:


> How does one do theses links?


I'll try to explain that as best I can

Go find the recording you want on ArkivMusic.com

Once you find it, copy the address up in the address bar

Paste the address in your message

Now, you'll want to "Highlight" the address you just pasted in your message so it appears blue

Then click on the little icon next to the smiley icon above this message window (Looks like a Globe with a Chain at the bottom)

Paste the addresss in the box that pops up and click O.K.

That links whatever words you "Highlighted" to the address you paste in that box.

Hope that makes sense to anyone who doesn't know how to link text to another website.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> I'll try to explain that as best I can
> 
> Go find the recording you want on ArkivMusic.com
> 
> ...


Thanks,but I.m too dumb--don't even know what "paste" means. I'll send my stuff in and it can be accepted or not.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Elgar. Cello Concert. Du Pre
Beethoven "Emperor" concerto Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
Boito "Mefistofele" Prelude. Toscanini.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll do Moody's links for him in thanks for his third nomination, which I've yet to hear. Hopefully there's no mistake!

Elgar. Cello Concert. Du Pre
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580

Beethoven "Emperor" concerto Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

Boito "Mefistofele" Prelude. Toscanini.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=103799

I'll second the Gilels/Ludwig recording and make a couple nominations:

Richter and Leinsdorf in Brahms's 2nd Piano Concerto
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301

Michelangeli and Gracis in Rachmaninov's 4th Piano Concerto
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2936


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I'll do Moody's links for him in thanks for his third nomination, which I've yet to hear. Hopefully there's no mistake!
> 
> Elgar. Cello Concert. Du Pre
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580
> ...


Take an old man's grateful thanks.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

These recordings have been nominated (at least) twice and will be in the next voting round:

*- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609). *

There is room for up to three more. The following recordings have been nominated once:

- Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - Hermann Scherchen, Royal Philharmonic
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/hermann-scherchen-dirige-beethoven-vol-2-mw0001872913/credits)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (Philips) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59059)

- Boito "Mefistofele" Prelude. Toscanini.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=103799

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter; Leinsdorf 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301

- Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 - Edwin Fischer, Wolfgang Schneiderhan and Enrico Mainardi 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61561)

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - David Zinman, Dawn Upshaw & London Sinfonietta (Nonesuch) 1992 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=230).

- Haydn: Symphony No. 44 - Ferenc Fricsay, RIAS Symmphonie-Orchester Berlin
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/haydn...r-sinfonie-sinfonie-nr-95-c-moll-mw0001426410)

- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 - Michelangeli, Gracis 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2936

- Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Van Cliburn; Kiril Kondrashin: RCA Victor SO (RCA) 1958 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1055)

Nominators:

- Blancrocher 
- Cheyenne
- moody 
- pjang23
- realdealblues 
- science 
- Winterreisender


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I see you missed that I seconded this nomination by Moody: Beethoven "Emperor" concerto Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.

Thanks again for putting this together, Science.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> I see you missed that I seconded this nomination by Moody: Beethoven "Emperor" concerto Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
> 
> Thanks again for putting this together, Science.


My pleasure. I suspect I did it wrong... I didn't think about some things that I should've thought about, and I hope I haven't offended or disappointed anyone...

But anyway, thank you for pointing out that mistake! I have edited the list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Schiff, 2012)
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9: "From The New World" (Bernstein, 1962) - SECONDED
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 (Van Cliburn/Kondrashin, 1958) - SECONDED


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

That version of the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto #1 (Van Cliburn/Kondrashin, 1958) seems to have already made the voting list, being among one of the 7 from the previous round.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 - Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98 - Josef Krips
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro appassionato in G Major, Op. 92 - Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Of course it should be the prologue to Mefistofele.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

These recordings have been nominated (at least) twice and will be in the next voting round:

*- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609). *

There is room for up to two more. The following recordings have been nominated once:

- Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Schiff, 2012)

- Beethoven Symphony #5- Kleiber-Vienna

- Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - Hermann Scherchen, Royal Philharmonic
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/hermann-scherchen-dirige-beethoven-vol-2-mw0001872913/credits)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (Philips) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59059)

- Boito: Mefistofele: Prologue. Toscanini.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=103799

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter; Leinsdorf 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301

- Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 - Edwin Fischer, Wolfgang Schneiderhan and Enrico Mainardi 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61561)

- Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98 - Josef Krips

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - David Zinman, Dawn Upshaw & London Sinfonietta (Nonesuch) 1992 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=230).

- Haydn: Symphony No. 44 - Ferenc Fricsay, RIAS Symmphonie-Orchester Berlin
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/haydn...r-sinfonie-sinfonie-nr-95-c-moll-mw0001426410)

- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 - Michelangeli, Gracis 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2936

- Schumann: Introduction and Allegro appassionato in G Major, Op. 92 - Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado

- Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 - Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado

- Strauss Ein Heldenleben - Reiner- Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

- Tchaikovsky Swan Lake complete- Sawallisch- Philadelphia Orchestra

Nominators:

- arcaneholocaust
- Blancrocher 
- Burroughs
- Cheyenne
- Chi_townPhilly
- moody 
- pjang23
- realdealblues 
- science 
- Winterreisender


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll edit in some linky-links later... but I'll say:

1) *Beethoven Symphony #5*- Kleiber-Vienna- (which is actually _better_ than the performance of the 7th... so I'm surprised that it didn't get any love last round). [Of course, the three ultimately chosen are really worthy.]

2) *Tchaikovsky Swan Lake* complete- Sawallisch- Philadelphia Orchestra- in "1001 Classical Recordings You Must Listen To Before You Die," and rightfully so.

3) *Richard Strauss Ein Heldenleben*- Reiner- Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

- Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor - Carlos Kleiber with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1974
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209
- Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor - Carlo Maria Giulini with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1988
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56690)
- Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - Pierre Boulez with the Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) 1969
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6388)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

These recordings have been nominated (at least) twice and will be in the next voting round:

*- Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor" - Gilels/Leopold Ludwig.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=107549

- Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor - Carlos Kleiber with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1974
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=209

- Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem - Klemperer (EMI) 1961 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=272)

- Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" - Bernstein (Sony) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1056)

- Elgar: Cello Concerto - Jacqueline du Pre; Sir John Barbirolli with London Symphony Orchestra (EMI) 1965 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=799580)

- Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 1990
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/mozart-requiem-1990-recording-mw0001801732)

- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau & Moore (EMI) 1962 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82609). *

There is room for ONE more. The following recordings have been nominated once:

- Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier (Schiff, 2012)

- Beethoven, Symphony No. 8 - Hermann Scherchen, Royal Philharmonic
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/hermann-scherchen-dirige-beethoven-vol-2-mw0001872913/credits)

- Berlioz: Requiem - Colin Davis & LSO (Philips) 1969 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=59059)

- Boito: Mefistofele: Prologue. Toscanini.
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=103799

- Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter; Leinsdorf 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=544301

- Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1 - Edwin Fischer, Wolfgang Schneiderhan and Enrico Mainardi 
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61561)

- Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E Minor, Op. 98 - Josef Krips

- Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor - Carlo Maria Giulini with Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (DG) 1988
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=56690)

- Gorecki: Symphony #3 - David Zinman, Dawn Upshaw & London Sinfonietta (Nonesuch) 1992 (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=230).

- Haydn: Symphony No. 44 - Ferenc Fricsay, RIAS Symmphonie-Orchester Berlin
(http://www.allmusic.com/album/haydn...r-sinfonie-sinfonie-nr-95-c-moll-mw0001426410)

- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 - Michelangeli, Gracis 
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2936

- Schumann: Introduction and Allegro appassionato in G Major, Op. 92 - Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado

- Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 54 - Murray Perahia & Claudio Abbado

- Strauss Ein Heldenleben - Reiner- Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

- Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps - Pierre Boulez with the Cleveland Orchestra (Sony) 1969
(http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6388)

- Tchaikovsky Swan Lake complete- Sawallisch- Philadelphia Orchestra

Nominators:

- arcaneholocaust
- Blancrocher 
- Burroughs
- Cheyenne
- Chi_townPhilly
- moody 
- pjang23
- realdealblues 
- science 
- Trout
- Winterreisender


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

Bach: Goldberg Variations by Gould (1955)
Mozart: Piano Concertos with Brendel and Marinner (1994)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 with Solti and CSO (1972)

I'll also second Well-Tempered Clavier with Schiff.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

IBMchicago said:


> Bach: Goldberg Variations by Gould (1955)
> Mozart: Piano Concertos with Brendel and Marinner (1994)
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 with Solti and CSO (1972)
> 
> I'll also second Well-Tempered Clavier with Schiff.


There are a few problems but they cancel each other out nicely so I'll count the vote and move on, thus:

Basically, there is no seconding, so you've nominated four works. However, Gould's 55 Goldbergs are done, so I'll just ignore that, getting you down to three and a legal vote.

Then, also, you'd have to pick one of those Mozart concertos - but that doesn't matter for now because your nomination of Schiff's Bach closes this round anyway.

So, we move on!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

*Nominating Round 2 is hereby closed! *

We're ready for the second voting round, which I'll create immediately - so any posts after this one are for conversational purposes only!


----------

